# Going back to the mother land!!!!!!!



## AZshwagg (Jun 13, 2006)

That's right I'm going back to mexico!!!!!! But it kinda suc's cause I'll have to stop growing for now and resume later. Only good thing I can think of is that I'll be smokin that icky sticky Mexican Sativa before it gets to America, freshly dried and cured!!!!! I might not be on for 3-5 days till I find the internet over there but I'll keep you posted and give smoke reports daily,hahahahaha!!!!! So, wish me good luck and when and if I come back I'll bring some beans to plant.


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey man, wish you a good time there. Don't stay away too long!


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 13, 2006)

I won't stay away too long I'm addicted to MPMF and some times In and Out burgers, can't get those in mexico, hahahaha!





			
				MarPassion said:
			
		

> Hey man, wish you a good time there. Don't stay away too long!


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 13, 2006)

in and out burgers???? *** is that?


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 13, 2006)

hahahaha, In and Out burgers are chain of hamburger stores down here. It's suppose to be "All American" food or sumthin.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

And they are only in the american southwest.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

Safe travels AZ... Enjoy your time down there 

Cheers and good green mojo...

zL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wish you all the best AZ. Be sure and stay in touch my friend and i hope you can get back to growing as soon as possible. peace*


----------



## rasta (Jun 14, 2006)

dont drink the water


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> dont drink the water


Thats why they have tequila...kills all the germs. lol
Safe travels man. Take care. Hope to see ya back soon.


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 14, 2006)

Exactly!!!!! No water enters this body in Mexico unless I my self prepare it by Distillation and Ozonation, Hahahahaha!





			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Thats why they have tequila...kills all the germs. lol
> Safe travels man. Take care. Hope to see ya back soon.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 14, 2006)

hope you have a great time


----------



## rockydog (Jun 14, 2006)

Have a safe trip and have a good time.


----------



## Ogof (Jun 15, 2006)

In 'N Out burgers.
You will miss them in Mexico.
They are a westcoast chain of hamburgers joints like Wendy's
or Burger King. They are from California, Nevada, and Arizona.
Only they use real meat and fresh potato.

Via Con Dios


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 17, 2006)

Great burgers and fries - fresh. It's a family-owned business with a religious background. For example, printed on the french fry cartons or burger wrappers or drink cups, they have biblical passages or bible addresses > JOHN 3:16 or stuff like that. It's kinda discreet. The company pays well above minimum wage so their staff is carefully selected. I ate lots of their food while living in California and Arizona. Now that I'm back down south, I have to give up those loaded double cheeseburgers for a Hardee's BarfBurger. 
cheers
Rev


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 18, 2006)

well, I´m here and it´s great!!!!the bud is deff. different!!!! It´s more fresh and hairy, no complaints here, as far as the food it´s cool, tacos all the time with ice cold beer.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 18, 2006)

That sounds nice ...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2006)

ice cold beer...oh yes


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 21, 2006)

hey turkeyneck, like the avatar,hahahaha!


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Stay safe, have fun =-)


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 21, 2006)

Reverend Willis said:
			
		

> Great burgers and fries - fresh. It's a family-owned business with a religious background. For example, printed on the french fry cartons or burger wrappers or drink cups, they have biblical passages or bible addresses > JOHN 3:16 or stuff like that. It's kinda discreet. The company pays well above minimum wage so their staff is carefully selected. I ate lots of their food while living in California and Arizona. Now that I'm back down south, I have to give up those loaded double cheeseburgers for a Hardee's BarfBurger.
> cheers
> Rev


 
Sounds like Whataburger in the east.


----------

